# Tanning a Rabbit Hide??



## ckhanna (Aug 10, 2006)

I am trying to find out how to tan a rabbit hide. Anyone have any suggestions? I have the cape in a freezer bag in the deep freezer right now.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Search this forum for tanning. Rabbits tan the same as the others - only with less elbow grease.


----------

